# Dog Attack in Canada



## sparky (Oct 25, 2002)

Two boys are playing hockey on a pond in a park in Toronto, when one is attacked by a rabid Rottweiler. 
Thinking quickly, the other boy takes his stick, wedges it down the dogs collar and twists, breaking the dogs neck.

A reporter who was strolling by sees the incident, and rushes over to interview the boy. "Young Leafs Fan Saves Friend from Vicious Animal," he starts writing in his notebook.

"But I'm not a Leafs fan," the little hero replies.

"Sorry, since we are in Toronto, I just assumed you were." said the reporter and starts again. "Little Jays Fan Rescues Friend from Horrific Attack" he continued writing in his notebook.

"I'm not a Jays fan either," the boy said.

"I assumed everyone in Toronto is either a Leafs or Jays fan. What team DO you root for?" the reporter asked.

"I'm a Montreal Canadiens fan!" the child said.

The reporter starts a new sheet in his notebook and writes, "Little French Bastard from Montreal Kills Beloved Family Pet.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

Keep on preachin' the word brother man!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

